# Uses for squishy berries?



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Gang -

As I'm sure many of you do every night during service - and at least once a week for what I have in inventory - I pick out the squishy berries I have in stock and freeze them to use for coulis, jam, gelee and sorbet at some future date.  The problem is I'm sick of 4 berry coulis, jam, gelee and sorbet right now.  I've spiced them, sweetened them strained them, blah blah blah . . . I'm so over it, it's not even funny.

Any ideas for something to do with the every growing stash of mixed frozen berries - raspberries, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries - hanging out in my walk-in these days?

Thanks!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Dessert soup or as a shooter in a dessert. Send them to garde manager for vinaigrette.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

savory glazes...roasted raspberry chipotle, blueberry or mango ginger habanero....all great with pork,lamb or fish....strawberry balsamic vinaigrette.....

joey


----------



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

The berries are all mixed so the garde manager and sauce guys don't want them, they just steal my fresh ones.  Maybe a berry foam for my panna cotta or something . . .


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Freeze till you have a decent amount then make a coulis or sauce for desserts. Also not that my spelling is so good  But it's  Garde" Manger not   Garde manager.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Correct you are. I know better but sometimes my fingers don't pay attention to my brain.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Make them into a mixed berry curd. Incorporate them into crepe or waffle batter and use as a dessert component. Make a mixed berry terrine.


----------

